# Adding additional breaker for pool pump



## Jumper (Apr 16, 2006)

The past couple of years I've been running my pool pump via an extension cord.  I know...not good   This year I want to run power to the pump and set it up on it's own breaker.  The pump pulls about 11amps and I have approximately 40ft between the pump and where the panel is (it's a manufactured/mobile home).  I can figure out all the wiring connections and what not but my question is how to add an additional breaker.  I'm wanting to add a 15 amp breaker to the existing panel (200amp service).  I planned on just dropping the wire (or running it up) thru the same opening as the main line coming into the house (if that makes sense).  Looking at the panel and the wiring it seems fairly easy.  I would obviously turn off the main breaker to the house.  It looks as if the hot wire runs to the breaker and the ground to a distribution block.  I didn't really notice where the neutral wire would runs to though.  

Anyways, is this something I should/could attempt with relative ease?  My neighbor is a general contractor and has said he will help but his son leaves for Iraq today so he's not in a very social mood right now (understandable)  Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## cabinetsetc (Apr 16, 2006)

With 200 amp service you shouldn't have a problem finding an opening for it, but remember to use a GFIC       ( ground fault interupter )breaker. This is extremely important when you are dealing with any outdoor appliance especially pools and hottubs. The installation isn't complicated, but somewhat different to your regular breakers. You will find a white wire coming out the back of the breaker. This must be connected to your neutral block for it to work. I would use what we call "Tek" cable up here but anything electrical should be confirmed by the building dept for code. Usually any electrician in your area will tell you what code is.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info cabin!!


----------

